

The Technological Singularity and Merging With Machines - RiderOfGiraffes
http://bigthink.com/ideas/31374

======
salemh
<http://www.multivax.com/last_question.html> The Last Question by Isaac Asimov
© 1956

Though, a long ways off. Numerous discussions on HN regarding the..exuberance
of AI.

